# Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft



## Annett (24. Nov. 2013)

Hallo Hobby-Gartenteichler,


wie Ihr sicherlich schon bemerkt habt, war das Forum für Euch an diesem WE einige Zeit nicht erreichbar. Das bedauern wir sehr!

Sehr gern hätten wir Euch vorab darüber informiert, dies war uns aber leider nicht mehr möglich.
Unser ganz besonderer "Dank" geht an einen Support-Vollpfosten bei unserem Hoster, der anscheinend nicht wusste, welche Button er wofür drücken muss und wie ein Domain-/Serverumzug normalerweise funktioniert. Wir hatten für alle Arbeiten im Hintergrund mit einer Zeitspanne von ca. zwei Monaten gerechnet, nicht von zwei Tagen/einer Woche!

Am Freitag musste wir gegen 23.30 Uhr das Forum kurzfristig schließen um überhaupt noch eine (verwertbare) Datensicherung vornehmen zu können. Der aktuelle Server war aus unserem Kundenbereich beim Hoster plötzlich verschwunden und wir rechneten ehrlich gesagt schon mit dem Schlimmsten...
Wir wussten bis heute morgen nicht, wohin die Fuhre gehen könnte und hofften, dass sich die Probleme noch in Wohlgefallen auflösen und der Hoster den "Return Button" findet. 
Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass wir ein vollständiges Backup des Forums in 36 Stunden!! erstellen lassen konnten, welches an die 4 GB groß ist, aber noch auf dem aktuellen Server liegt. 

Wenn wir einen Umzug des Forums, so wie es jetzt ist, kurzfristig vom aktuellen auf den neuen Server umsetzen können, dann *gehen nur die Beiträge/Bilder/Benutzer/Änderungen an was auch immer verloren, die seit heute, Sonntag ca. 9 Uhr neu dazu kamen*. Und das Forum wäre nochmals für die Zeit des Domainumzugs nicht erreichbar.
Das ist *Plan A*, der uns mehr Zeit gibt, uns auf den noch bevorstehenden Softwarewechsel gut vorzubereiten.

*Plan B* käme, wenn die aktuelle Forensoftware auf dem neuen Server nicht zum Laufen zu bewegen ist und wir kurzfristig bereits auf die neue Software wechseln müssten. 
Dann wäre das Forum vermutlich nochmals etwas länger nicht erreichbar. 

Noch läuft das Forum auf dem alten Server und kann entsprechend genutzt werden. 
Nur wie gesagt: *Was ab jetzt neu an Beiträgen/Bildern/neuen Usern/Änderungen an was auch immer hinzukommt, wird relativ sicher nach dem Umzug nicht mehr da sein.* 
Die Alternative wäre, erneut 36 h auf die Fertigstellung eines neuen Backups zu warten und das Forum für diese Zeit PLUS die Zeit für den Umzug/Softwarewechsel vom Netz zu nehmen. 


Wenn Ihr Fragen dazu habt, so werden wir versuchen diese kurzfristig und bestmöglich zu beantworten.

Euer Hobby-Gartenteich-Team

P.S.: Der Themenchatabend wird wie geplant heute ab 20 Uhr stattfinden. Der Chat war und ist vorhanden + aktiv. Er wird erst später unter der Woche den Server wechseln.


----------



## jolantha (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

------Was ab jetzt neu an Beiträgen/Bildern/neuen Usern/Änderungen an was auch immer hinzukommt, wird relativ sicher nach dem Umzug nicht mehr da sein. -----

Dann können wir ja jetzt mal so richtig vom Leder ziehen, isz ja hinterher alles wieder weg !!!


----------



## troll20 (24. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

Min Annett und natürlich auch der Rest der Mods,

nehmt die Möglichkeit, die für euch die wenigste Arbeit mit dem Sichersten Ergebnis liefert.
Würde ich vorschlagen, selbst wenn dabei ein paar Beiträge von heut verschwinden.

LG René


----------



## Joachim (25. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

So in etwa... 

Es sollte nicht so laufen - dazu wurden wir durch einen "unmotivierten"  Mitarbeiter beim Hoster nun gezwungen. Aber wir sind dran die Kuh vom Eis zu holen.


----------



## troll20 (26. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*


----------



## Ulli (26. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

Hallo Admin-Team,

an dieser Stelle ein herzliches Danke für Eure Arbeit und Eure Mühe !! Ihr macht das toll und wenn dann mal wie jetzt mit dem Hoster oder der Software etwas daneben geht, haben sicher alle Verständnis dafür.

Einfach klasse, was Ihr alles auf die Beine stellt! 

 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## lotta (26. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

 Klar, haben alle Verständnis!
Will ich doch hoffen
Ich schließe mich jedenfalls uneingeschränkt,
Ullis Worten an
Danke allen Admins, ihr seid klasse 
und wir hoffen, 
dass nach eurem Supereinsatz, der vergangenen Tage,
dann auch niemand     was zu meckern hat


----------



## Dr.J (27. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*



Wir tun, was wir können.


----------



## Titran (27. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

Danke an alle das war supper was Ihr da in der kurzen Zeit wieder hingekriegt habt. tolltoll

Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch schon bei unserer eigenen HP


----------



## Dr.J (27. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

Noch ist nicht alles in trockenen Tüchern. Das Forum läuft immer noch auf dem alten Server, Umzug ist für das WE (Fr-So) geplant.


----------



## blackbird (28. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

Hi Chefs und Admins. 

Will auch mal eben Danke sagen, für die Mühen, die Ihr auf Euch nehmt!

Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

Jo, Hut ab vor der ganzen Arbeit , die Ihr Euch macht, neben Beruf und Privatleben. 
Haltet die Arbeit so klein wie möglich und ich drück euch die Daumen das zum 1. Advent auch Zeit für besinnlicheres bleibt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joachim (30. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

Hallo,

nach dem x. Anruf im Haus der Irren gibt es noch immer kein Ergebnis mit dem wir weiter arbeiten können - nur neue Supporttickets mit neuen Versprechen das Problem zu lösen...

Daher: Plan B - das Forum wird vorerst wieder frei gegeben und wir erstellen dann doch ein neues Komplettbackup für den tatsächlichen Umzugstermin. Sorry für diesen Hick-Hack aber es liegt nicht in unseren Händen, wir sind da ein Stück weit vom Provider abhängig zur Zeit.

Es darf also wieder geschrieben werden.


----------



## troll20 (30. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Serverausfälle in den vergangenen Tagen und in Zukunft*

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen das sie diesmal rechtzeitig an die Terminierung denken


----------

